# scott galaba's tech mark car



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

maybe the nicest touring car i have ever seen - a work of art inside and out


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Nic Jonsson's TecMark car was beautiful at last year's Road Atlanta race in June.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Nic Jonsson's TecMark car was beautiful at last year's Road Atlanta race in June.


No ABS on that car evidently.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Clarke said:


> No ABS on that car evidently.


I think there's a tradeoff if they use stock brakes and antilock or upgrade without. Most of them upgrade.

It's just the right front lockup under braking though.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*another shot*



shep01 said:


> maybe the nicest touring car i have ever seen - a work of art inside and out


back straight


----------



## sgalaba (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pics everybody. When I saw the TecMark cars at Laguna Seca, I was also impressed with the machines Walter Swick had put together. :thumbup: 

So Scott, how do like running with TecMark so far?


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Scott - Any particular reason why you guys are running the 2-door chassis instead of the 4-door chassis?


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Scott - Any particular reason why you guys are running the 2-door chassis instead of the 4-door chassis?


haha tryin to get the inside scoop for that bimmerforums convo you got goin


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Not really, just more curious than anything. They look like Motorsport chassis, so I assume that's just what was most easily available. I just think 4-door when I think Touring Car.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Pics are up on TheRaceSite.com

Sebring Touring Pics


----------

